

This makes me feel old and sad because things change so fast - ethanpil
http://ftp.netscape.com/

======
rayiner
So I'm spending the weekend learning JS using Light Table and Node.js.[1]
What's really funny to me is how little anything has changed. If you told
someone in 1988 that one day you'd have desktop apps where the app backend was
on the server, and the app UI ran on the client using a combination of
formatting language and general purpose programming language . . . they
wouldn't have blinked an eye:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeWS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeWS).

[1] Snark aside, these are pretty neat!

------
mrbill
The latest release is ONLY seven years old..

[http://ftp.netscape.com/pub/netscape9/en-
US/9.0/](http://ftp.netscape.com/pub/netscape9/en-US/9.0/)

------
iterationx
posted to hacker news which is about as complex as a BBS system

